# campy/shimano cable differences



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

I should know the answer to this but can't remember, and a quick search has turned up nothing... what's the difference between campy and shimano gear and brake cables? are they different diameters? I know campy and shimano have different gear cable 'heads' but what is the difference? and what about the brake cable heads? I need a new cable set for my campy chorus 10 speed, and am investigating options (yokozuna, jagwire, and goodridge) other than campy cables before I go out and buy them. 

thanks!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

campy uses smaller dia 'heads'... just file 'em down


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> campy uses smaller dia 'heads'... just file 'em down


I remember reading that before... any idea how much filing needs to be done? are the cable diameters the same? and what about the brake cables? thanks!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

foz said:


> I remember reading that before...
> (1)any idea how much filing needs to be done?
> (2)are the cable diameters the same?
> (3)and what about the brake cables? thanks!


(1) not much, but none if you get campy-compatible sets, which all those mfrs make.
(2) yes
(3) Campy and Shimano heads are different. Get the ones for Campy.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

foz said:


> I remember reading that before... any idea how much filing needs to be done? are the cable diameters the same? and what about the brake cables? thanks!




just a little... it you do it just feed 'em through and make sure they don't bind in the anchor, no biggie. 5min job


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

As I recall from reading here, the differences are in the cable housings more than in the cables themselves, other than the head diameter noted above.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Just order the Campy cables from your LBS.
Don't screw around.


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Just order the Campy cables from your LBS.


That's probably what I'll end up doing, the full set of brake and gear cables is about half the price of the equivalent set of yokozuna. But I've read good things about yokozuna and other cable sets, I'm trying to decide if they're worth it. Most reviews seem to think they are...


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Vlue*



foz said:


> That's probably what I'll end up doing, the full set of brake and gear cables is about half the price of the equivalent set of yokozuna. But I've read good things about yokozuna and other cable sets, I'm trying to decide if they're worth it. Most reviews seem to think they are...


(Title should be VALUE) 

That is because the reviewers have spent the money and surely wouldn't want to run around saying they were fools for buying something that, maybe on a good day, was slightly or possibly a little bit better in some undefinable way than standard Campy cables. Call me a skeptic


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

foz said:


> That's probably what I'll end up doing, the full set of brake and gear cables is about half the price of the equivalent set of yokozuna. But I've read good things about yokozuna and other cable sets, I'm trying to decide if they're worth it. Most reviews seem to think they are...



Campy brake cables aren't any better, or different than generic.


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

Kerry Irons said:


> (Title should be VALUE)
> 
> That is because the reviewers have spent the money and surely wouldn't want to run around saying they were fools for buying something that, maybe on a good day, was slightly or possibly a little bit better in some undefinable way than standard Campy cables. Call me a skeptic


you're a skeptic  I'll let you know in a couple of weeks - I ordered the yokos yesterday. I found them on offer, then added a coupon and bought a couple of bits and pieces I needed anyway to get free postage, so in the end they're not much more expensive than the campy set from my LBS... That being the case, I thought I might as well give them a go!


----------

